# Nice to not have to touch gas station pumps



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Was thinking on what life could be like if Covid-19 spreads out ... lot’s of time at home. That said, I was amused to realize that one less thing for me to touch, which many others do, is a gas pump.

I’m not a germaphobe but this damn thing has me thinking!


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

Let's add door handles in high traffic areas like restaurants and restrooms. It's not just the COVID-19 fear... I begin washing hands frequently and am mindful of what I touch every cold/flu season. 

Handshakes? Nope, fist bumps are fine and always come with an explanation.


----------



## potatoee (Aug 26, 2018)

When I fill up my wife's car, I usually squirt a half a cup of gas on each hand to disinfect. So far it seems to have worked: no COVID-19. 

Apologies in advance;-)


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

potatoee said:


> When I fill up my wife's car, I usually squirt a half a cup of gas on each hand to disinfect. So far it seems to have worked: no COVID-19.


 Hope you're not a smoker.


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

I've got a couple more to add to the list. Shopping carts and shopping baskets.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

potatoee said:


> When I fill up my wife's car, I usually squirt a half a cup of gas on each hand to disinfect. So far it seems to have worked: no COVID-19.
> 
> Apologies in advance;-)


I think the Virus is transmitted also by infected people breathing on you and coughing on you. You may need to do a face squirt as well. Not suggested for smokers, vapers, or anyone else.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

On a more practical note, it’s nice not having to pump in freezing temps.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

There is actually a much better chance of getting an old fashioned cold or flu from a gas pump. Or even a supercharger!


----------



## MalloryB. (Feb 2, 2020)

Plus the Model X (and S? idk) has the air filter!


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

potatoee said:


> When I fill up my wife's car, I usually squirt a half a cup of gas on each hand to disinfect. So far it seems to have worked: no COVID-19.
> 
> Apologies in advance;-)


WUT


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

We justed moved. We rented a uhaul and it was truly shocking to pump gas again. The fumes were especially bad in the cold air. The superchargers have spoiled us.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Office mice and keyboards along with all the above are always on my mind. I've always washed my hands multiple times a day to reduce getting sick. I'm not crazy that I carry a bottle of hand sanitizer with me but nice to have in the car after that fill up. Can't wait to get my car and never go to a gas station ever again.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Best of all, not letting them pick-pocket my wallet.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

...or skim your credit card


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

A related new article that brings up more questions:

https://www.foxnews.com/us/arizona-man-arrested-for-allegedly-coughing-on-gas-pump-handle

Headline:
"Arizona man arrested for allegedly coughing on gas pump handle"

First sentence in article:
"A 23-year-old California man was arrested after he allegedly coughed on a gas pump handle in the Arizona town of Yuma, a report said."

So it wasn't an "Arizona man" after all, the alleged incident merely [allegedly] occurred in Arizona.

Was the alleged incident reported by "A Florida Man(tm)"??


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

From my experience with the Red Line and other Boston trains (not to pick on them only) I never touch anything there, hand rails, door knobs, escalator hand holds anywhere, airports most especially, etc - what was kinda maybe weird behavior is now the order of the day I guess.

Love having my car fill up at home though these days it's not going too far.


----------

